# Chicken wings



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

After being told that chicken wings (the ones with the skins still on) were a natural de-wormer. I've decided to try them with our boys. 
I know that ferrets love bones aswell so that's also a plus.

What i want to know, is can i just through them in with the ferrets or should i cook them a bit first?
Would i need to soften the bones at all?


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

NEVER feed cooked bones, they are really harmful to ferrets, they can shatter and get lodged in the throat I believe (just like with dogs). Give them raw, the ferrets teeth should be strong enough to chomp through them. Feeding raw bones keeps their teeth healthy and they seem to love them.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

yes mine loves them raw


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> NEVER feed cooked bones, they are really harmful to ferrets, they can shatter and get lodged in the throat I believe (just like with dogs). Give them raw, the ferrets teeth should be strong enough to chomp through them. Feeding raw bones keeps their teeth healthy and they seem to love them.
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Thanks 

I always feed raw but i have never tried chicken wings so i thought i'd ask to be on the safe side


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Any bones need to be fed raw  any cooked bones can and will probably hurt them.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Any bones need to be fed raw  any cooked bones can and will probably hurt them.
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


ya cant beat a bit a raw meat:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh Bordie, behave :blushing:

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

you may find you need to cut them up into smaller pieces, many ferrets tend to stash whole wings but will eat them if they are cut up, except the kits who demolish everything in sight lol

oh and ferrets dont tend to suffer from worms, but wings are just about the best thing to keep teeth clean.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Pampered pets said:


> you may find you need to cut them up into smaller pieces, many ferrets tend to stash whole wings but will eat them if they are cut up, except the kits who demolish everything in sight lol
> 
> oh and ferrets dont tend to suffer from worms, but wings are just about the best thing to keep teeth clean.


At the show, i got told by one of the judges that they needed to be wormed every 6 months


----------

